# [SOLVED] CPU Bottleneck



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I am building myself a new computer and I was wondering how much an AMD Phenom II x4 965, if at all, would bottleneck a Nvidia GTX 580. I am deciding whether I should splash out and buy the best, or whether the extra abilities? would be wasted. 
Thanks in advance.

Hi TSF, i am at the point of buying a CPU for my AMD build, and I wanted to ask, What is the difference between all the AMD Phenom II x4 processors? There is the 940, 955, and 960. What is the difference, and which one is best? The other thing I wanted to ask is, how much better is the AMD Phenom II x6?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Hello Ooudestomp,

Now, IMHO, the Phenom II x4 should pose no bottleneck for your GPU... 

I am assuming you want to use your new Computer for Gaming????

The x6 would be great for multitasking and taking advantage of programs that can take advantage of multiple cores, but the performance gains aren't as much as you expect... It really boils down to what you want to spend.

Why are you looking at such an expensive video card? You can get extremely good performance out of a much better priced GPU... Half a k is quite a bit of moohlah for a single component.

Did you look at our building thread for ideas?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Help with choosing CPU*



> What is the difference between the AMD Phenom II x4 . . . 940, 955, and 960.


There is also the 945, 965 and 970 as well as several lower "numbered' 900 series and several 800 series. The basic difference is clock speed; higher the number, faster the proc. There are also differences between models of the same processor, ie stepping and TDP. Take a look here:

AMD Phenom II X4 microprocessor



> how much better is the AMD Phenom II x6?


The X6's are no faster than the X4's, X3's or X2's, but they handle multi-threaded applications such as audio/video encoding and CAD programs better. Gaming gains little to no benefit from the 6 core procs.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ahh, I see. Yes I want to use the PC for gaming, but it will mostly be used for Media encoding as I make a lot of graphics for people on Photoshop and I also do quite a lot of video creation and editing on Sony Vegas Pro 8.0, which I am upgrading and getting 10.0 once I have completed the build. 

The GPU, I was wondering about that. The GTX 580 is the best, but would two, say, GTX 460s be as good? It is still tons cheaper that a 580, but my main concern about that is power. How much would I need? Im not sure, but I think one GTX 465 needs 145w, so am I right in saying that two would need about 350w? I have calculated it that I would need a 800 - 1000w PSU.

The CPU, I am currently running a Acer Aspire 5600 and I have Sony Vegas on that, and it will take about 30-45 minutes to render a 2.5 minute, 720p HD video. While a video is rendering, I cannot use the laptop at all. So the new CPU that I want to get needs to be a lot quicker as I want to render 1080p videos. If the x4 isnt going to be fast and be able to multi-task while rendering, I will be more inclined to get an x6.



> higher the number, faster the proc.


Is that the same for all CPU's? I went on the 965 on amazon and it said 'Take me to the newer version of this' and it gave me a 940. :S


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Don't get mewrong, the 955/965 etc 4 core AMD's will fly. But the 6 core procs should run your A/V apps a little quicker.



> Is that the same for all CPU's?


It is for the current AMD procs (AM2/AM2+/AM3). The 940 may be newer (can't say for sure) but it is definitely not faster.

Edit: The 940 was released Jan2009; the 965 Nov2009

PS: If you plan to overclock your processor, try to find a "Black Edition". The clock multiplier is unlocked on those models.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Help with choosing CPU*

Yes, I wasn't sure about overclocking, but the mobo I have got says it has some sort of control for it? I was planning to get the x4 955 Black edition. Will an x4 be able to multitask at the same time? 
Oh and another question, how much more power will an x6 use?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Here is a review from April2010 which compares several AMD and Intel multi-core procs. Of course it doesn't include any of the latest releases but it will give you good idea as to how the 4 and 6 core cpu's perform with different applications.

AMD's Six-Core Phenom II X6 1090T & 1055T Reviewed - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

The X6's will use approximately the same power as the X4's (95 - 125 watts)


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Hehe, for the price, it seems that the x6 is pretty good for the price, which isnt that much more than the x4. What is the best version of the x6 then? Could I have a link please?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

For the money, I'ld say either the 1075T or 1090T

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Thuban 3.0GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT75TFBGRBOX

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



> After contacting AMD the processor DOES NOT SUPPORT Ram above 1333 Mhz, so if you entend to use anything above this processor WILL NOT SUPPORT IT!!!


From the feedback of someone, What does that mean? No one else has said it. My RAM is 2000mHz...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Have no idea what that is about. The processor really doesn't care what speed the memory is. Operating speed of both is controlled by BIOS.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

So what about the GPU?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Depends on the video chipset on your motherboard. If it's NVIDIA, you should be fine, and is good for the what it'll be doing. Can you link your motherboard here?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GMA-UD2H (rev. 2.0)
GIGABYTE 880GMA UD2H - Nice Mobo.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ooudestomp,

elvenleader is right, nVidia GPUs will sometimes have compatibility issues with AMD chipsets, as AMD (ATI) GPUs can have issues with nVidia chipsets.

A link to the motherboard is a good thing. Stay away from SLI, the benefit/cost ratio is horrible, plus you would need a massive PSU to power the rig, for a barely noticeable gain in performance.

Do us all a favor and please list all of the componenets in your planned build.

Provide links when possible.

Motherboard
RAM
PSU
CASE
HDD
etc.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Well, the on-board GPU is an ATI, which I've been told has caused problems for people. I have a built in NVIDIA card with an ATI dedicated GPU, and haven't had an issue yet. Guess I just got lucky. Wait for some responses from the Hardware team, they can direct you further.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

If you are planning to do a lot of media editing, and are going to be using a dedicated GPU, I suggest looking for a full ATX motherboard without integrated GPU.

This is a good board but is AMD chipped and *may* cause issues with nVidia GPUs.
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

You may want to consider an AMD Radeon GPU.
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Components:
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H
2x2gb G-Skill Ripjaws
Cooler Master 430 Black Elite
Western Digital Caviar 1TB
OCZ Vortex 30gb SSD
PSU, im not sure about. I have a Cooler Master Silent Pro 600w, and I don't think it is enough.
Samsung Blu Ray Drive


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Read my above post first...

About the PSU... You seem like an intelligent guy,
Here is some info to help you make a decision
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/power-supply-information-and-selection-192218.html


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

So can I still use that mobo but I have to get a ATI GPU?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

No. I am just making suggestions. The decision as to what you will build is ultimately yours.

With what you want to do you will want a strong motherboard with expandability...

And the GPU I linked should cover your graphics needs beautifully with room to spare.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Yes, that GPU looks quite good. What do you mean by strong motherboard with expandability? Is the one I have not very good?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Oh... You already have the board?

Well, you can use it, no problems... And the AMD video card is almost a must for the integrated graphics. You wouldn't be able to do SLI on the board anyway.

The board you have is good, but it is µATX. µATX boards are made to be compact and, therefore, fit and work in smaller enclosures. A side effect of this truncated size is that everything is squished... Circuits aren't as beefy and there is less real-estate for components... It gets a little congested... µATX boards aren't the best choice for a powerful system...


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Oh, I can probably take the board back, I havnt opened it yet. That is one thing I did notice, my case has about nine expansion slots, and the board has four, and the PCI cards I am going to buy, like a wireless internet card, Capture card etc, fill up all the spaces. 

What would be a good choice for a full ATX board? I would quite like to have a Gigabyte board.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

The motherboard I linked to you in post #17 is a good Giga-Byte MoBo. But as I stated earlier, AMD chipsets can cause issues with nVidia GPUs. The Sapphire Radeon linked with the motherboard is an excellent GPU and will cover your needs beautifully.

Also, look at the link in Post #2... It can give you some ideas.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

So, a Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P board is a full ATX? And does it have built in graphics? Edit: thats AM2+ 
The board you linked, I cant get on to it...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3

There is the board I linked... It is AM3 and full ATX.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

What is the difference between this one: [url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128435&Tpk=GA-890GPA-UD3H[/URL]
and the one you linked to?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

It has the AMD 890 chipset (rather than the 870) and it has integrated graphics... Plus it is a bit more expensive.

If you are planning on discrete graphics, I wouldn't bother with integrated GPU.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ahh, ok. One problem, newegg is in the USA, and I am in britain. How can i get that price $108.99 (£69.01) in the uk? It is £79.00 on amazon.co.uk


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Here is a substitute for the GigaByte board, available to you in the UK... It is from Asus.
Asus and GigaByte are both recommended Motherboard brands. I think you will find the price more to your liking as well.

Asus M4A87TD/USB3 870 Socket AM3 8 Channel Audio ATX.. | Ebuyer.com

And here is the Video card.

Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ok! That GPU looks very nice. One question, will that still fit in the expansion slots in the case? looks a bit big, and there are separators between slots.

What is the better one between the Asus and the Gigabyte?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Yes, it should fit in the case, as long as the case is deep enough.

What make and model case are you using?

About the Asus and GigaByte Motherboards, they are close in quality. I use both when I build or upgrade systems.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

I am using a Cooler Master 430 Black Elite, and I'm not sure which way round the 430, black and elite go :/
As for the Motherboards, I think I might go with the Asus. If they are close in quality, then cheaper is better right?

I am still not sure about the PSU.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

That video card should fit in that case with no issues at all.

The Asus board will do you good.

The PSU is not the place to skimp.

a suggestion
Corsair 650W HX Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

So, would a Cooler Master Silent Pro 600w be alright?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Did the PSU come with your case?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

No, I bought it at the same time. It cost me enough!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

I am not familiar with the build quality of CoolerMaster PSU's. We will have to let one of the PSU guru's answer that one for you.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

What will it be like wattage-wise? I have been getting mixed answers from everyone.
Hers a link: CoolerMaster 600W Silent Pro Modular PSU - 50A Single.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Wattage is important but it isn't the most important. Quality of build and reliability is. 600 Watts is pushing the minimum wattage requirements. What I am most concerned about is the PSU being able to handle the loads your PC will be throwing at it... Quality of build and components.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Hmmm... who shall I ask? Also, Tyree says I would need 800w at least.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



Ooudestomp said:


> What will it be like wattage-wise? I have been getting mixed answers from everyone.
> Hers a link: CoolerMaster 600W Silent Pro Modular PSU - 50A Single.. | Ebuyer.com





yes that is a good power supply I personally tend to use units with alittle more wattage like a 750 watt but given you are using this unit in europe on 230 volt power; it should do well for you. Power supplies tend to transform 230volt easier than the north american 115volt


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

It will be able to run the sapphire that Gz linked to?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



Ooudestomp said:


> It will be able to run the sapphire that Gz linked to?





yes it will run the ati 6870


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Thank you! I have been getting so many mixed answers from people!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



Ooudestomp said:


> Thank you! I have been getting so many mixed answers from people!





Dont get me wrong; you can "get by" with the silent pro 600 watt because its a well made unit with good internal build quality AND your using 230volt power / I would however not deliberately pick up a 600 watt power supply to run a modern gaming computer that I expect to last for 5 years......... the unit will do the job but with no "extra" cushion


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

So when would you advise getting a new PSU and what wattage would be best?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



Ooudestomp said:


> So when would you advise getting a new PSU and what wattage would be best?





if you already have the Silent Pro 600 watt then by all means use it :wink:

if you havent bought it yet / then Corsair 750 watt


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ok, thanks very much. While you are here, can I just ask, is Gskil 2x2gb Ripjaws any good for RAM?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*



Ooudestomp said:


> Ok, thanks very much. While you are here, can I just ask, is Gskil 2x2gb Ripjaws any good for RAM?



yes the ripjaws are very good ram sticks


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CPU Bottleneck*

Ok, Thank you very much, I will take the motherboard back tomorrow and order the new one.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I have taken the 880GMA-UD2H back to the shop and he said he can exchange it for an 870A-UD3. That is £65.99. I will be getting it on tuesday. After that, CPU time! The whole build is going to cost £1133.59 ($1800.14)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hehe, the CPU will take me from now till about may to save up for. I need more money!!!


----------

